# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Thẩm Mỹ Khuôn Mặt Cho Nam – Nét Đẹp Không “Góc Chết”

## nguyenhanhsocial

Phẫu Thuật Thẩm Mỹ Khuôn Mặt Cho Phái Mạnh đang là một trong những dịch vụ làm đẹp phổ biến hiện nay. Bởi lẽ, khi xã hội phát triển nhu cầu "trùng tu" nhan sắc của quý ông cũng không hề kém cạnh so với phái nữ..Nam giới sau khi thẩm mỹ phải đảm bảo giữ nguyên đường nét mạnh mẽ như thật vốn cóHiểu rõ về Phẫu Thuật Khuôn Mặt Cho Phái MạnhTrước đây, nhiều người vẫn nghĩ giải phẫu thẩm mỹ chỉ dành riêng cho phái đẹp. Quan niệm này cho đến ngày nay đã không còn thực sự đúng. Bởi lẽ, với sự hội nhập của thời đại, bất kể là nam hay nữ giới đều có nhu cầu hướng tới sự hoàn mỹ bản thân. Công nghệ thẩm mỹ Phau Thuat Khuon Mat Cho Phái Mạnh chính là để đáp ứng nhu cầu này.Theo đó, những hoạt động thẩm mỹ dành cho gương mặt của phái mạnh cũng không hề thua kém gì so với phái đẹp. Hiện nay, tại Bệnh viện thẩm mỹ JW áp dụng Thẩm Mỹ Gương Mặt Cho Nam Giới với các dịch vụ đa dạng như sau:+ Gọt hàm: Chỉnh sửa hình dạng hàm dựa trên tỉ lệ cơ địa và cân đối cho khuôn mặt. Các trường hợp hàm hô, móm cũng sẽ được khắc phục nhờ vào việc cắt gọt xương hàm. Việc chỉnh sửa hàm là một kĩ thuật khó mà không phải cơ sở thẩm mỹ nào cũng có thể thực hiện tốt.Phẫu thuật hàm móm là việc tương tác trực tiếp vào vùng xương hàm, tạo khít khớp cắn và tạo độ thẩm mỹ cho khuôn mặt.+ Hạ thấp hoặc nâng cao xương gò má: chuyên gia thẩm mỹ dùng máy cắt xương chuyên dụng để tiến hành đường phẫu thuật bên trong khoang miệng, từ đó chỉnh hình xương gò má thích hợp với vóc dáng gương mặt.+ Chỉnh hình vùng cằm: bệnh viện JW ứng dụng hai phương thức là gọt cằm và độn cằm. Đối với các tình trạng cụ thể bác sĩ sẽ đem tới lời khuyên cho từng khách hàng.Điều đặc biệt quan trọng trong thẩm mỹ khuôn mặt của phái mạnh, là sau khi phẫu thuật đường nét phải tự nhiên, giữ nguyên vẻ nam tính vốn có. Bên cạnh đó, dựa trên cơ địa vốn có của từng khách hàng, chuyên gia thẩm mỹ sẽ kết hợp các biện pháp thẩm mỹ phù hợp với gương mặt như chỉnh sửa mũi, chỉnh sửa vùng mắt hay lông mày, căng da mặt.Thẩm mỹ mắt cho nam giới, lấy đi bọng mỡ mắt khiến khuôn mặt trẻ hóa.Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ an toàn tại Bệnh viện chuẩn HànGiải Phẫu Thẩm Mỹ Gương Mặt Cho Phái Mạnh tại Bệnh viện Hàn Quốc JW được đảm nhận bởi hàng ngũ chuyên gia thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa, với tay nghề riêng biệt.Hàng ngũ bác sĩ thẩm mỹ chuyên khoa tại JW, mỗi người đảm nhiệm một lĩnh vực riêng biệt.Tại JW hệ thống thiết bị công nghệ được du nhập trực tiếp từ nước ngoài. Với cơ chế bệnh viện 5 sao, nhượng quyền thương hiệu trực tiếp từ bệnh viện Jeong Won tại Seoul – Hàn Quốc. Hoạt động thẩm mỹ tại JW bảo đảm đáp ứng những nhu cầu khắt khe về độ an toàn.Phòng giải phẫu tại JW bảo đảm khử trùng, vô khuẩn cùng trang thiết bị hiện đại chuẩn 5 saoĐặc biệt, những phẫu thuật tương tác đến vùng xương hàm mặt, tại JW áp dụng công nghệ máy cắt xương Hi Speed Aesculap. Nhờ đó, đường giải phẫu thực hiện trong khoang miệng không để lại sẹo, không đớn đau. Với cơ chế máy cắt không tạo bọt xương, lưỡi cắt của máy tạo đường gọt suôn sẻ và mau chóng.Khi thực hiện thẩm mỹ bạn có thể yên tâm về chất lượng dịch vụ lẫn thái độ tâm tâm của đội ngũ viên chức. JW đảm bảo đem đến sự ưng ý cho mọi khách hàng có ý định thực hiện thẩm mỹ.

----------

